# Question for those of you who HAVE moved to retire.



## Myquest55 (Oct 27, 2016)

I am looking for some recommendations from people who have already re-located for retirement.  

Our dilemma is this - we could spend a lot of money to be downtown and in the middle of everything - which sounds very exciting and fun.  We could give up one car and walk more. 

OR 

We could spend less money for the larger cottage on the bay with the killer view but an hour's drive away from the good stuff.  

I'm not sure we want to further isolate ourselves but the small community is appealing.  We ultimately plan to end up in a retirement community (CCRC) but until then.... are thinking we should force ourselves to get out there and stay active - thus, be close, or in, the city.

Any thoughts/advice??  (of course, we will ultimately make up our own minds but...) What would you do?


----------



## Knight (Oct 27, 2016)

We downsized from a 5 bedroom bi level home in the country to a 3 bedroom rancher within city limits.
Reasons
1. Health which is really great but unknown at the time what would happen 22 years from when we retired.
2. No retirement community because it' is depressing watching neighbors die.
3. Rancher easier to reach windows that occasionally would need to be cleaned from the outside.
5. Rancher because as previously stated health might require no climbing stairs.
6. Chose southwest for better year round climate and less humidity in case old age brought on arthritis.
7. City services like bus transportation, garbage pickup, street cleaning.
8. Easy access to doctors, dentists, eye care and all the peripheral services that go with
9. Chose a state where taxes on Soc. Sec. and other retiree benefits are not taxed. 
Retiring at 54 meant trying to imagine what needs would be 20+ years down later took some planning. Cost of living was factored into most of the above.


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Oct 27, 2016)

> We downsized from a 5 bedroom bi level home in the country to a 3 bedroom rancher within city limits.
> Reasons
> 1. Health which is really great but unknown at the time what would happen 22 years from when we retired.
> 2. No retirement community because it' is depressing watching neighbors die.
> ...



All very good reasons especially #2 We made the choice based upon several monetary reasons, limited yard upkeep, but the downside is watching others pass.  #6 Not me, too hot in the summers, we also have mild winters.  #9 My new home state doesn't tax SS (about 1/2 pension is taxed - a downside), no property tax over 65, no sales tax (they keep trying to get us to vote one in), 1,3,5,7,8 all work for me.


----------



## Lon (Oct 27, 2016)

I moved 200 miles north of where I was living when I retired. I sold my home and bought a bit smaller one on a golf course at a Del Webb age restricted Retirement community. Then went to New Zealand and bought a home and spent the next 25 years spending six months of the year at each home. Those homes have now been sold and I am living in a two bed two bath apartment in the city that I lived in when I retired.
The 25 years were fantastic and fun and went by all to fast.


----------



## bluebreezes (Oct 27, 2016)

It sounds like you're leaning heavily toward being in the city, so why not rent for a year first before committing?  If it was me, I'd choose the cottage with the killer bay view and enjoy some city days whenever the mood strikes. I value water and open sky views more than anything a city could offer as well as the peace and quiet and pleasures of a smaller community.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 28, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> It sounds like you're leaning heavily toward being in the city, so why not rent for a year first before committing?.



In theory, that sounds like a good plan but having moved around over the years I do NOT want to move twice - so much upheaval!  I'm just wondering if those who have moved were happy with their choices.  I am afraid of being bored, lazy and/or lonely.  There is much to be said for waking up with some purpose in the morning.


----------



## Redd (Oct 28, 2016)

Always called myself a city girl and never thought that would change. Now live in the country, small retirement community.

I wake up to the sound of chirping birds not clanging garbage trucks. Bike rides are safer, so is walking on a trail. Potlucks, cards at the community centre, small gatherings at the local library. It's like the Cheers theme song where everyone knows your name.


----------



## Knight (Oct 28, 2016)

Myquest55 said:


> In theory, that sounds like a good plan but having moved around over the years I do NOT want to move twice - so much upheaval!  I'm just wondering if those who have moved were happy with their choices.  I am afraid of being bored, lazy and/or lonely.  There is much to be said for waking up with some purpose in the morning.



We are really happy with the choice we made. 
Having city sewage, city water after a well & septic system a plus for us. 
I don't expect to outlive my wife so the convenience of city services including rapid response by ambulance service if needed all good. 

Weather while it does get hot air conditioned car, stores, & home make that aspect a non concern. Then there is never being trapped indoors by having to shovel snow or prep our car for harsh winter driving. Never did like the hazard of driving on ice or hoping to get home before roads became blocked by snow. Bleak dull gray winter skies, trees barren of leaves can be enjoyed from inside a home looking out a window but the enjoyment is BBQ'ing year round is a whole lot better I think. 

Health and good financial planning have to be the main criteria. 

We look at our choice as a good base to go explore America whenever we want to. Retirement makes it possible to look into time share condo rentals to "get away" .


----------



## Lethe200 (Oct 28, 2016)

We'd stay in the city. We love the city and its conveniences. When I want scenery, we pack up the car and travel!


----------



## anodyne (Oct 28, 2016)

If I planned to end up in a retirement community eventually, I'd opt for city living in the meantime.


----------



## Ray (Oct 29, 2016)

The "rent" suggestion makes a lot of sense. The thing is - when you retire, it's a whole new life, you must involve yourself with a whole new set of people and find new "stuff" to do - you don't want to spend 10 hours a day staring at the water until the working day ends and you can resume your social life.

When  I retired, we had been living just outside of DC and really had loved that city. But, in the year it took to sell the condo we came to realize that DC offered a wonderful lifestyle surrounding the work day - but 24/7, not so much.

We went down the same road as Lon - a 55+ community and have never regretted it.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 29, 2016)

Just want to thank everyone who has replied so far.  I really appreciate your input.  Lethe200 - like your take on it all!  We have lived in the suburbs for the last 10 years and I hate that we HAVE to get in the car to go anywhere.  It would be nice to have a small house just outside the city with quick access to downtown - best of both worlds.  I keep hoping the right place will come on the market as we shop but we may be forced to choose before that happens.  I'll keep you all posted and I hope that more people will share their experiences.  Thanks again!!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 23, 2017)

Lon said:


> I moved 200 miles north of where I was living when I retired. I sold my home and bought a bit smaller one on a golf course at a Del Webb age restricted Retirement community. Then went to New Zealand and bought a home and spent the next 25 years spending six months of the year at each home. Those homes have now been sold and I am living in a two bed two bath apartment in the city that I lived in when I retired.
> The 25 years were fantastic and fun and went by all to fast.


You seem to be leading a wonderful, fulfilling life Lon.  What an interesting blog..thank you for sharing. I bookmarked it so I can take my time reading about your adventures.


----------



## Wilberforce (Jan 23, 2017)

I would go with whatever you like right now, city or view and let the future take care of itself. You have only one life so I would enjoy your preference as long as you are able. We don't know what is coming so whichever you choose it may not be your last move so go with your favourite.

Me, it would be the view,as I have got older the call of the city has got less ad less to me.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 23, 2017)

The only time I ever lived in the "city" was for 6 months after we got married.  Didn't like it, never want to do it again.
We bought our 1st townhouse condo in 1987 in Florida, no exterior maintenance and we could walk to the beach.
Moved to Arizona in 2000 to a one story townhouse condo.  We had some good times there, did quite a bit of traveling, saw many of the sights of the west.  It was a lot hotter in summer than FL and much cooler in winter.  The dust was endless inside and out.
2014 we returned to FL bought an apartment condo.  This one and AZ are both 55+ communities, we wouldn't live anywhere else.  We are surrounded by our contemporaries, we easily relate to each other.  We enjoy driving our errands on a nice days with the top down on the car all year round.


----------



## TICA (Jan 24, 2017)

I guess I have a different take on what retirement is.  For me, it just means not working for someone else, getting a pension and having the time to do what I want.  I'm currently looking to buy an old house somewhere in the country, but close to a small town to ensure that groceries, medical attention, etc are not too far away.   The fun part will be renovating the house!   I'd feel like I had lost my legs if I gave up my car, so that is something I'll be keeping for sure.  The market is very slow here, so there are lots of old farm houses for sale and very reasonable prices.  I had to travel a lot when I was working, so have no interest in getting on a plane again.

Once I find the perfect "fixer upper", I'll be spending my days renovating it, tending a garden and having fun doing it.   I'm on a three year plan, so if I don't like the area, will sell and do it all over again.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 25, 2017)

Remember you will never again be as young as you are right now, plan ahead.


----------



## dramaqueen (Mar 11, 2017)

We bought a cute cabin/cottage in the mountains of Northeast Alabama. Little town called Mentone AL.  Amazing place.  I have a degenerative neuromuscular disease and we wanted to stay within driving distance of my doctors, etc.  We are only 30 min from Chattanooga and only 1 hr from Birmingham AL.  

It was the perfect scenario for us.  

So glad to have found this community by the way!!

DQ


----------



## dramaqueen (Mar 12, 2017)

AMEN!!  We are on the same wavelength as far as wanting to get away but still be convenient!  I traveled a lot too when I worked and can't agree more……good luck finding your home!
We just got in the car and started driving, knowing we wanted mountains, peace, quiet, and convenience.  

DQ



TICA said:


> I guess I have a different take on what retirement is.  For me, it just means not working for someone else, getting a pension and having the time to do what I want.  I'm currently looking to buy an old house somewhere in the country, but close to a small town to ensure that groceries, medical attention, etc are not too far away.   The fun part will be renovating the house!   I'd feel like I had lost my legs if I gave up my car, so that is something I'll be keeping for sure.  The market is very slow here, so there are lots of old farm houses for sale and very reasonable prices.  I had to travel a lot when I was working, so have no interest in getting on a plane again.
> 
> Once I find the perfect "fixer upper", I'll be spending my days renovating it, tending a garden and having fun doing it.   I'm on a three year plan, so if I don't like the area, will sell and do it all over again.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 24, 2017)

First I want to thank everyone. This forum has been invaluable to me. 
For now we we will stay in our house. It's paid for, taxes are relatively low. Air Force base is nearby (We are retired military) and services are nearby. 
We are in a three bedroom ranch in a neighborhood with houses close together some of which are not cared for however people move in and out. Someone just moved in two doors down and have spent many hours fixing up the yard and house. It looks great and they seem nice.
We've been here 25 yrs and two highways have been built that make travel much easier. The con is that we hear traffic. 
We're in the country but about 50 miles from Raleigh. 
At one time we thought we'd move out to some land in the mountains but we're in our sixties. We need less work and more services. 
We will likely buy a piece of land that my husband can hunt on and maybe we will take up camping again.
The money we save moving we can use for travel.
The input and advice on here has helped a lot. 
I'm trying to have a plan on which the ole man and I can agree. That's the hard part. lol


----------



## Camper6 (Sep 24, 2017)

For all you people who are retired and thinking of moving.

You have to consider the point where you can no longer drive due to medical conditions or whatever.

Then you want to get around or you are doomed to take taxis or get some other form of transportation.

If you move into a city, then you can either walk or take a bus.

I live in an apartment now.  I can still drive but I rarely use the car.  The bus stop is right outside my door and I can walk to the grocery stores or whatever is close. I also bicycle every day. 

It depends on the individual and how active they want to be when they can no longer drive.

And you can always rent a cabin for a vacation overlooking a lake.


----------



## hearlady (Sep 24, 2017)

Good point Camper although since your name is Camper6 I thought you would have agreed more with taking up camping again. Just kiddin


----------



## GypsyRoadLady (Sep 28, 2017)

What great ideas from everyone. This is a rolling topic for us.


----------



## Myquest55 (Sep 28, 2017)

Thanks to all of you who chimed in on this topic!  Great ideas and experiences-thanks for sharing.  Just wanted to let you all know that I just got back, last night, from a trip to Maine and we now own a house there!  We ended up with a tiny house - even has stairs - but the location is terrific - the center of a small village just outside of Portland ME.  We drove through this area 2 years ago and there wasn't much going on.  I remember telling the Realtor that I didn't want to live in "cow country."  Since then it has built up and Portland seems to be expanding!  We are right across from one of the campuses of Univ. of Southern Maine (the quiet side), within walking distance of a half dozen restaurants, the library, hardware and supermarket.  I drove through there after the closing and people were out walking, all over.  The house needs some work and we plan to extend the family room to give us some more space.  Our plan is to keep it for 8 -12 years then head for the CCRC in Falmouth (north of Portland).  We are 10 miles from the nearest ocean but the house prices rose so fast this summer, we were priced right out of that market.  So, 10 miles is still a LOT closer than we are now (in TN)  Not our dream house but certainly a dream location for everyday life.  We can still do the city - less than 10 miles and tons to do!  Our Realtor has been terrific since she previewed it for us and we made an offer the day after it came on Realtor.com.  We actually flew up and saw it for the first time at the Inspection.  Best way to do it!


----------



## DaveA (Sep 28, 2017)

Congratulations MyQuest.  Sounds great.  We pass by one of the Southern Maine campuses on Rte. 25 in Gorham, when we're coming to or going from the cottage, but there's a slew of them in the area surrounding Portland.  We're still here at the cottage but will be heading home next week.  Temp. is supposed to drop to the low 40's tonight.  First cold night we'll have had in the past few weeks.  

We're located in Brownfield, just south of Fryeburg.  The Fryeburg Fair starts this week-end and once you're settled, it's a "must see".  Look it up on the net.  There's a closer one (for you folks) just northwest of Portland that is in progress this week.  The Cumberland County Fair.  we've been many times and were going this year, before I fell off the porch and gave myself a bad ankle sprain earlier this month.  

Glad to hear that you were successful in your venture.


----------



## grapenutpudding (Oct 29, 2017)

Myquest55 said:


> Thanks to all of you who chimed in on this topic!  Great ideas and experiences-thanks for sharing.  Just wanted to let you all know that I just got back, last night, from a trip to Maine and we now own a house there!  We ended up with a tiny house - even has stairs - but the location is terrific - the center of a small village just outside of Portland ME.  We drove through this area 2 years ago and there wasn't much going on.  I remember telling the Realtor that I didn't want to live in "cow country."  Since then it has built up and Portland seems to be expanding!  We are right across from one of the campuses of Univ. of Southern Maine (the quiet side), within walking distance of a half dozen restaurants, the library, hardware and supermarket.  I drove through there after the closing and people were out walking, all over.  The house needs some work and we plan to extend the family room to give us some more space.  Our plan is to keep it for 8 -12 years then head for the CCRC in Falmouth (north of Portland).  We are 10 miles from the nearest ocean but the house prices rose so fast this summer, we were priced right out of that market.  So, 10 miles is still a LOT closer than we are now (in TN)  Not our dream house but certainly a dream location for everyday life.  We can still do the city - less than 10 miles and tons to do!  Our Realtor has been terrific since she previewed it for us and we made an offer the day after it came on Realtor.com.  We actually flew up and saw it for the first time at the Inspection.  Best way to do it!



Just curious...what would happen if you didn't like it when you saw it during inspection? Assuming the inspection was ok would you still have been able to withdraw your offer?


----------



## Bullie76 (Oct 30, 2017)

OneEyedDiva said:


> You seem to be leading a wonderful, fulfilling life Lon.



Agree.


----------



## Myquest55 (Oct 30, 2017)

Finally had a few minutes to check in here and to answer Grapenutpudding's question - yes, we had until the inspection to cancel our offer for ANY reason.  After the inspection we could challenge any of the findings and walk away, but have to pay for the inspection.  We got the house after the first couple walked away just before their inspection.

It is not our dream house but the more we look at the price and location we feel it is the best for us right now.  The Realtor did a great job of sorting through what was on the market and her experience led us to this place.  There was much discussion - back and forth - and we really felt she listened to us and as well as being very aware of her market.  This place is under budget but needs a little work and we can walk (or VERY short drive) to so many things.  Being just outside of the city, it will most likely continue to appreciate until we're ready for the CCRC.  Then, this is our ticket in.


----------



## grapenutpudding (Nov 4, 2017)

Myquest55 said:


> Finally had a few minutes to check in here and to answer Grapenutpudding's question - yes, we had until the inspection to cancel our offer for ANY reason.  After the inspection we could challenge any of the findings and walk away, but have to pay for the inspection.  We got the house after the first couple walked away just before their inspection.
> 
> It is not our dream house but the more we look at the price and location we feel it is the best for us right now.  The Realtor did a great job of sorting through what was on the market and her experience led us to this place.  There was much discussion - back and forth - and we really felt she listened to us and as well as being very aware of her market.  This place is under budget but needs a little work and we can walk (or VERY short drive) to so many things.  Being just outside of the city, it will most likely continue to appreciate until we're ready for the CCRC.  Then, this is our ticket in.



Thanks for the response...I hope it all works out for you and that you're happy in Maine! I love the small towns there and Portland is nice too.


----------

